# Tax Office for Azeitao



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi

In January next year we will be visiting Azeitao and will need to get fiscal numbers for each of us. Can anyone tell us where the Tax Office covering Azeitao is as it seems we will have to go there to apply.

many thanks

John


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi John, your nearstes branch it is in Setubal - Repartição De Finanças Do Concelho De Setúbal, R. Joaquim Brandão, 2900 Setúbal. Which is 13.3 km, 16 minuts by car from Azeitao. 
Are you guys moving over to this area?


----------



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi Raquel,

I think we are in touch through your husband Paul? We came to Azeitao in April and met up with him whilst you were in Brazil. 
cheers
John


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes, cool, so looking forward to meet you guys in Jan. I can help you if you need me too. 

Best regards,


----------

